# Challenging new book!



## christiana (Apr 27, 2010)

I have not yet read this book but did read a review and endorsement by Tim Challies, John MacArthur and the subject most definitely is challenging to me so I thought to share this even before reading! If one of you has read it I would be most eager to know your thoughts! The title '*Expository Listening*' grabbed my attention right away!

Expository Listening | Challies Dot Com


----------

